# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα καναρίνια και ο χειμώνας

## nick13

Καλημερα σε ολους
Ειχα παντα τη εξης απορια και δεν την ειχα  παραθεσει ποτε σε καποιον γιατι δεν με αφορουσε.εφτασε λοιπον η ωρα που  με αφορα αμεσα και πρεπει να βρω μια λυση.
Η απορια μου ειναι μεχρι ποιες θερμοκρασιες (το χειμωνα) μπορουν να αντεξουν τα καναρινια σε εξωτερικο χωρο??
Πριν  μου πειτε το οτιδηποτε ηθελα να αναφερω πως μεχρι και το προηγουμενο  ετος,μολις επιαναν τα κρυα τα εβαζα ολα μεσα στο σπιτι.
Αλλα λογο  πολυπλυθησμου φετος μου ειναι αδυνατο και κατι πρεπει να κανω.Μενω με  την κοπελα μου σε ενα σπιτι στην Παλληνη 50 τ.μ. και ειχαμε ενα σοβαρο  θεμα σηζητησης για το τι θα γινει με τους φτερωτους μου φιλους και οτι  αν τα βαλω παλι μεσα στο σπιτι (περιπου 25 καναρινια) θα με στειλει στη  μανα μου(χαχχαχαχα)
Περα απο το αστειο της υποθεσης τα πραγματα ειναι σοβαρα,καταλαβενετε τι γινετε σε ενα σπιτι μεσα με τοσα πουλια... απλα χαμος.
Στο  δια ταυτα τωρα...εχω ενα μικρο μπαλκονακι που ειναι και το μοναδικο του  σπιτιου (1ος οροφος) το οποιο ειναι ανατολικο και κλεινει σε δυο  πλευρες με τεντα τις οποιες τις εχω παντα κατεβασμενες με το που  σκοτεινιαζει,γενικα δεν το πιανει ο αερας.Μολις νυχτωνει εχω φτιαξει  κατι σαν κουβερτες με τις οποιες σκεπαζω τα κλουβια
με τετοιο τροπο  ωστε να παιρνουν οσο αερα χρειαζονται.σκεφτηκα να φτιαξω μια κατασκευη  ξυλινη η απο plexi glass αλλα οπως σας ειπα το μπαλκονι ειναι αρκετα  μικρο 
και δεν εχω το περιθωριο.
Ελπιζω να ημουν κατατοπιστικος  και να με βοηθησετε οσο μπορειτε και επισης να μου πει καποιος αν  γνωριζει ποια ειναι η μικροτερη θερμοκρασια που να μπορουν
να ζουν τα καναρινια
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## xXx

Εγώ τα έχω σε βορεινή βεράντα στη Λάρισα στον 5ο όροφο. Τα είχα μέχρι -10 έξω και δεν πάθανε τίποτε. Απλά να προσέξεις να έιναι προστατευμένα από ρεύμα αέρα. Από το κρύο μην τα φοβάσαι αντέχουν πολύ.

----------


## nick13

> Εγώ τα έχω σε βορεινή βεράντα στη Λάρισα στον 5ο όροφο. Τα είχα μέχρι -10 έξω και δεν πάθανε τίποτε. Απλά να προσέξεις να έιναι προστατευμένα από ρεύμα αέρα. Από το κρύο μην τα φοβάσαι αντέχουν πολύ.


Καλημερα Βασιλη
Δεν ξερεις τι ανακουφιση μου εδωσες τωρα,το ειχα πολυ αγχος και δεν εβρισκα λυση με τιποτα γιατι δεν ειχα και πολλες επιλογες
Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο καλημέρα τα πουλιά όπως σου είπε ο Βασίλης δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με τις θερμοκρασίες  +3 έως +5 στην ηπειρωτική χώρα άντε και στα άκρα -2 έως 0 μόνο μην τα χτυπάει ο αέρας...  Τώρα σε ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες όπως στην βόρεια Ελλάδα ορεινή Θεσσαλία σε μείον σταθερά για αρκετές ημέρες ,θέλουν καλή προστασία με νάιλον και επιτήρηση για τα νερά ,μην    παγώσουν και δεν έχουν να πιουν . Πάντα όμως όπως αναφέρεις είναι θέμα κυράς , συντρόφου ακόμα και η μαμά πολλές φορές την χαλάει στον κανακάρη της. Εάν μπορείς να είσαι επιμελής στην καθαριότητα ,εντάξει ένας μήνας είναι ουσιαστικά ,μπορεί να πάρεις συγχωροχάρτι ,να τα βάλεις σε καμιά γωνιά που να μην είναι στα πόδια τους. Εγώ φίλε μου έχω τώρα λίγα πουλάκια  και περίπου σε σταθερή  +5 αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι το μέσα και στις +2 - 0 το πραγματοποιώ. Το μυστικό τώρα , που είναι ¨*για μένα¨* αδιαπραγμάτευτο , είναι ότι εάν τα βάλεις μέσα για περισσότερο από  δύο - τρεις  βραδιές ,  μετά δεν πρέπει να τα βγάλεις πάλι έξω  ...

----------


## xarhs

στο μπαλκονι παντως αν μπορεις παρε και καποια μετρα για τους απροσμενους επισκεπτες.......... ειναι κριμα να χανουμε πουλακια με τετοιο τροπο!!!!!!!!!!
γιαννη εχεις απολυτο δικιο........ εγω παντως με το πρωτο κρυο τα βαζω μεσα κατευθειαν γιατι φοβαμαι!!!! κρυωνω εγω και νομιζω οτι κρυωνουν και αυτα!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Νικο τα παιδια σου τα προειπαν, το ποσο κρυο μπορουν να ατεξουν ειναι και στον οργανισμο του καθε πουλιου ,και φυσικα καλη και ενισχυμενη - λιπαρη τροφη  τις πολυ παγωμενες  μερες ,


> *xXx*         Εγώ τα έχω σε βορεινή βεράντα στη Λάρισα στον 5ο όροφο. Τα είχα μέχρι  -10 έξω και δεν πάθανε τίποτε. Απλά να προσέξεις να έιναι προστατευμένα  από ρεύμα αέρα. Από το κρύο μην τα φοβάσαι αντέχουν πολύ.


  μην κοιτας τον Βασιλη  αυτος τα περναει απο ιδικη καταδρομικη εκπαιδευση τα εχει κανει σαν τα σκυλια χασκι   χα χα χα  ( Βασιλη τα λεω χαριτολογωντας και για δειξω το ποσο προσεγμενα τα εχεις απο θεμα διατροφης και διαμονης για να αντεχουν μεχρι -10)

----------


## DimitrisPas13

χαχαχαχαχα...ωραίο....χαα χχα χαχα!!!

----------


## jk21

*Χειμώνας...**Τώρα που έχει κρύο τα πρωινά.*

----------


## panos70

Περσι μετα την πρωτοχρονια ειχα παει Πτολεμαιδα και κατα της 10 η ωρα το πρωι  το θερμομετρο εδειχνε -10, και κατι καναρινια στα διπλανα μπαλκονια ειχανε τρελαθει στο κελαηδημα,δεν ξερω ομως αν το βραδυ τα βαζανε μεσα που το θερμομετρο επεφτε  μεχρι -30 ,εκει ειχα παθει πλακα με το κρυο

----------


## nick13

... Το μυστικό τώρα , που είναι ¨*για μένα¨* αδιαπραγμάτευτο , είναι ότι εάν τα βάλεις μέσα για περισσότερο από  δύο - τρεις  βραδιές ,  μετά δεν πρέπει να τα βγάλεις πάλι έξω  ...[/QUOTE]

Συμφωνω σε αυτο Γιαννη η μεσα η εξω,πιστευω πως ειναι βασανιστικο να τους κανω κατι τετοιο

----------


## nick13

> *Χειμώνας...*
> 
> 
> *Τώρα που έχει κρύο τα πρωινά.*


Πολυ καλη η ιδεα του φιλου Δημητρη κατι τετοιο σκεφτομαι να κανω,θελω να  αγορασω αυτες τις διπλες κλουβες που ειναι η μια κατω απο την αλλη  πρωτα απο ολα και μετα να κανω την πατεντα του φιλου γιατι τωρα αυτο που  κανω ειναι αρκετα κουραστικο επειδη εχω γυρω στα 10 διαφορετικων  μεγεθων κλουβια και πρεπει να τα σκεπαζω ενα ενα.Νομιζω πως αυτες η κλουβες ειναι και οι πιο πρακτικες απο ολες τις αποψεις

----------


## nick13

''καταδρομικη εκπαιδευση'' χαχχαχαχχαχα καλοοοο!!
Πανο οταν λες περισσοτερα σε λιπαρα τροφες εννοεις καναβουρι και τι αλλο για να φτιαξω την τροφη??

----------


## panos70

δεν θα σου πω ετσι χυμα πρεπει το ολο μειγμα να ειναι διαφορετικο,δλδ να προσθεσεις λευκη περιλλα,λιγο παρα πανω καναβουρι και νιζερ να φτασει μεχρι και 13% ολοι οι σποροι να εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη  αναλογια  μεσα στο μειγμα

----------


## nick13

> δεν θα σου πω ετσι χυμα πρεπει το ολο μειγμα να ειναι διαφορετικο,δλδ να προσθεσεις λευκη περιλλα,λιγο παρα πανω καναβουρι και νιζερ να φτασει μεχρι και 13% ολοι οι σποροι να εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη  αναλογια  μεσα στο μειγμα


Πανο θα σου πω τι βαζω ακριβως
75%κεχρι,10% βρωμη,5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ,5% λιναρι.Περιλλα δεν μπορω να βρω αλλα θα ψαξω περισσοτερο
πες μου εσυ τι προτεινεις καλυτερα τωρα για το χειμωνα που τα εχω εξω
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντος για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε καλημέρα.
Αφου υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου, όπως λές, δέν θα ήτανε καλύτερα να άφηνες μονάχα ενα-δύο ζευγάρια?

----------


## Ρία

εγώ έχω ένα τεράστιο κλουβί! είναι περίπου 2 μέτρα ύψος κ 1 μέτρο μήκος κ 40εκ πλάτος.
ο πατέρας μου έχει πάρει νάιλον κ το έχει φτιάξει με βάση το κλουβί ώστε να είναι σαν σπιτάκι κ το πίσω μέρος και τα πλαινά καλύπτονται τελείως κ το μπροστινό μέρος καλύπτονται περίπου 40 εκατ.
τα έχω συνέχεια έξω κ δεν φοβαμαι τίποτα. το πρωί το σηκώνω λίγο να τα χτυπάει ο ήλιος κ τα παίρνουν αέρα. το βράδυ το κατεβάζω κ τους ρίχνω κ ένα σεντονάκι.
όποτε μπορέσω να ανεβάσω φωτό!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Mιας και μηλαμε για τον χειμωνα ενας φιλος μου εχει τα πουλια του στο μπαλκονι.
Αυτος οταν η θερμοκρασια πεσει πολυ δινει Almora plus 1γρ στα 100 μλ.
Το θεωρω υπερβολη αν τα πουλια τρεφοντε σωστα δεν δεν τα χτυπουν ρευματα αερα.
Εγω αν δω οτι κανει πολυ κρυο τοτε τους δινω λιγο νιζερ επιπλεον

----------


## jk21

στο κρυο δινουμε κανονικη τροφη ( με αυξημενους τους λιπαρους σπορους αλλα οχι υπερβολες ) σε υπερεπαρκεια .αν παρα την υπερεπαρκεια ,καποια πουλια δεν τους επιτραπει να φανε ή καλως ή κακως κρυωσουν και δεν μπορουν να φανε (ειναι αρρωστα και δεν εχουν ορεξη ) τοτε ειτε σε οσα μεινουν εξω ,ειτε σε οσα πρεπει να φερουμε σε εσωτερικο χωρο (αρρωστα ) σαφως και μπορουμε να δωσουμε almora που παρεχει αμεσα ενεργεια (εχει δεξτροζη ) .αλλιως ειναι περιττη !

----------


## xXx

κοίταξε και στις τελευταίες σελίδες της κατασκευής μου αν σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις ιδέες

*Πέργκολα για στέγαση κλουβιών*

----------


## babis100nx

Συμφωνω και γω οτι αν τα εχεις τα πουλια δυνατα απο αποψη διατροφης ειναι ανθεκτικα πριν καποια χρονια νομιζω το 2001 η πιο μετα στην αθηνα που ειχε ριξει χιονια ακομα και στν πειραια τα ειχα σε μια απο τις περιστερωνες μου την οποια την ειχα διαμορφωσει και ειχα αρκετα κλουβια μεσα και τ πουλια αντεξανε το μονο που θελει προσοχη σε αυτες τις θερμοκρασιες ειναι το νερο τους γιατι κρισταλωνει !!!  :Party0035:

----------


## joncr

Καλησπερα. Ακουστε μια ευκολη και υγειηνη λυση , που σκοπευω να εφαρμωσω εγω στον χωρο που εχω τα πουλια μου ( και οχι μονο).

Αν τα εχετε σε καποιο μερος εσωτερικο αλλα χωρις θερμανση , εχει βγει ενα προιον , που αυτες τις μερες δεν προλαβενω να τοποθετο σε σπιτια. 
Προκειτε για μια αντισταση που μπαινει επανω στα καλοριφερ μας ( είτε παλαιου τυπου φετες , είτε πανελ ) και λειτουργει  με ρευμα ( με χαμηλη καταναλωση).
Φυσικα μπορει να λειτουργήσει και σε ενα οποιοδηποτε καλοριφερ χωρις αυτο να ειναι συνδεμενο με λεβητα. Χρειαζεται μονο μια πριζα και να παρουμε καποιο σωμα αναλογα με το χωρο.
Εγω θα το βαλω στο εκτροφειο μου. Ο λογος ειναι οτι , πρωτον , ειναι τελειως υγειεινο ( δεν γινετα καποια καυση , δεν ξηραινει τον αερα και γενικα τα + της θερμανσης με καλοριφερ τα γνωριζετε) , δευτερον γιατι εχει θερμοστατη και μπορω να ρυθμισω την θερμοκρασια εκει που θελω ( παραδειγμα θα το εχω στους 10 -12 βαθμους και νομιζω θα ειμαι οκ για ολο το χειμωνα) και τριτον γιατι ειναι η δουλεια μου και δεν θα πληρωσω μαστορα...χαχαχαχα

Λοιπον αυτο ειναι το συστημα για να καταλαβετε ακριβως πως παιζει.

Παραδειγμα αριστερα μπαινει η αντισταση και δεξια ειναι ο παλιος μας διακοπτης . Μπορουμε να μην εχουμε συνδεμενο το σωμα καπου , απλα να το γεμισουμε νερο , να ταπωσουμε δεξια και να το λειτουργουμε μονο με το ρευμα....


αυτος ειναι ο θερμοστατης που κανονιζουμε την θερμοκρασια αλλα και το ανοιγμα - κλεισιμο της αντιστασης:





...Εγω εκτος απο τα πουλια θα το βαλω και στις 2 κρεββατοκαμαρες.

Δεν σας λεω μαρκες , που ηπαρχει κτλ λογο των ορων χρησης του φορουμ. Οποιος θελει πληροφοριες πμ

Επισης να πω για να μην υπαρξει καποια παρεξήγηση , εγω δεν εμπορεύομαι κατι τετοιο (δεν ειμαι γενικως εμπορας σε κατι) , απλα σας δινω μια κατα την γνωμη μου χρήσιμη πληροφορια

----------


## oasis

στην Αγγλια που ο καιρος ειναι πολυ πιο κρυος απο οτι στην Ελλαδα εχουν και εξωτερικα εκτροφεια. τα πουλια οχι μονο ζουν στις κρυες συνθηκες που επικρατουν αλλα κανουν και μπανιο σε θερμοκρασια 3 βαθμων Κελσιου ( το εχω δει σε φωτογραφια) και μου το εχει επιβεβαιωσει και Ελληνας εκτροφεας που το εχει επισκεφτει.

----------


## joncr

,,, τα πουλια ζουν , εγω παλι τουρτουριαζω οταν παω εξω να τα φροντισω....χαχαχα

----------


## panos70

Και να σιμπληρωσω οχι μεσα εξω τα πουλια η μεσα η εξω ,θυμαμαι ενας γειτονας μου ειχε πριν μερικα χρονια  ενα αρσενικοκαι μεσα στα χιονια και στην παγωνια μας ειχε τρελανει στο κελαηδισμα ,το μονο που εκανε ηταν να το σκεπαζει το βραδυ με ενα πανι  και χωρις ιδικη τροφη (ποιο λιπαρη) ,την απλη που επερνε απο το πετ με μπισκοτακια και ρουπσεν ,το θυμαμαι 3-4 χρονια μετα επειδη το βαρεθηκανε το δωσανε

----------


## jk21

χωρις ειδικη τροφη (πιο λιπαρη) .... ποσο πιο λιπαρη; εχει κατι λεβεντικα λαδακια μεσα το μπισκοτακι (φυτικα ,ζωικα οσοι το φτιαχνουν ξερουν καλυτερα ) αλλα και το ρουπσεν οπως το νιζερ στο 42% ειναι στα λιπαρα ... για θερμιδες δε λεω ! α ολα και ολα !!!

----------

